# Bluetooth Safety Ear Muffs



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

Anyone seen Bluetooth safety ear muff style hearing protection out there? 3m has the digital tuner ones within input cord but the set has bad reviews on every site. Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I use the 3M work tunes, and while I have experienced some static here and there everything else is great about them.

I feel like the Bluetooth ones would eat up batteries even worse and take forever to get set up. Which ones have you been looking at?


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got a set of the Honeywell with the attached cord for an iPod. They work ok, but I haven't seen any Bluetooth. 

As a safety professional, I'm not impressed with these "work tunes" muffs as the NRR ratings aren't as good as I'd like.


----------



## ASB1583 (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought a pair of the 3M work tunes. So far the reviews aren't doing them justice. No static and any music is better than no music. 

Thank you everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

